# garage door windows



## imported_ace (Jun 30, 2008)

I am thinking of putting windows on my garage doors, how can I do this?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 1, 2008)

are you aware they make replacement panels for sectional doors. check out your local overhead door company's


----------

